# FYI: Caad 12 frames run big vs Caad 10 frames



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Caad 10 & just got a Caad 12 disc D/A,measured the frames from center of bottom bracket to top of top tube along the seat tube & my eyes were right ,the Caad 12 frame is 1/2" taller,if Id known that I would of went down a size .


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

vette said:


> I have a Caad 10 & just got a Caad 12 disc D/A,measured the frames from center of bottom bracket to top of top tube along the seat tube & my eyes were right ,the Caad 12 frame is 1/2" taller,if Id known that I would of went down a size .


Well you're in luck, this is the measure that matters the least on a frame... just not to say it doesn't matter at all. The seatpost can be raised or lowered, if one has his at the lowest a frame allows, then the frame is probably too small yes.

Going a size smaller would have influence on the fit as the horizontal top tube, stack height and reach would all be smaller, measures that actually matter.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's easy enough to compare the geometry charts.

The key dimensions (ETT, HT, Stack and reach) are with a few mm, at least for sizes 54, 56 & 58.

Certainly not anything as significant as a change in size.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

vette said:


> I have a Caad 10 & just got a Caad 12 disc D/A,measured the frames from center of bottom bracket to top of top tube along the seat tube & my eyes were right ,the Caad 12 frame is 1/2" taller,if Id known that I would of went down a size .



I tried to bring this up on here awhile back and everyone seems to the think the CAAD 12s aren't that much larger but the bikes are taller than the 10s were. Just looking at the geometry charts it looked like the 12s would be bigger and Cannondale definitely made them taller. If i was buying a CAAD 12 I would certainly be going down a size from the CAAD 10 I currently ride.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

This subject comes up every so often. I only look at my size (56cm) and Cannondale road geometry has not changed much in 30 years. 56cm top tube and 15cm head tube. The stack and reach are still pretty much the same too. CAAD9's and maybe 10's had a slightly sloped top tube but other than that its very close to the same. The measurements that are important haven't really changed much if at all.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep ,I have less seatpost & standover on the 12 then the 10.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think what many are saying, is that standover and seatpost exposure aren't the greatest influence in relation to correct sizing....


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

.... well in my size(s) the '16 HM/12 geo is much better (allows a +10mm stem)

fir me that is significant.


----------

